

Open sourced an abandoned Mac app for mockups - markdodwell
https://github.com/mkdynamic/prototype

======
markdodwell
Original HN submission where I asked about doing this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7243193](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7243193)

